# DLNA and Windows Media Files



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

For those that have media files on windows and want to access them on their A500 can use the Skifta DLNA Server along with MoboPlayer, both available on the Market.


----------



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

Player just keeps saying to download the Arm codec pack. No matter how many times you install it, it just tells you to install it again and never actually opens the player.

Plus since there are 3 moboplayers on the market it would be wise to show which one you are using

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry for the long delay. I have not been on the forums for a few weeks . The app is the one by the Mobo Team. There was not a separate codec for this processor so I installed the default choice .


----------

